# Major Server Issue



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Looks like something on the server went south, for about 30 minutes.  I'm waiting on word from the techs on what exactly it was, however initial investigation indicates a couple of program crashes.  

Just an FYI.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Ok, got the reply.  Was another account on the server abusing things.

Would my karma take too much of a hit if I lodged a nice, sharp katana up a spammers backside?

:soapbox:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Would my karma take too much of a hit if I lodged a nice, sharp katana up a spammers backside?*



Blessed are those who whack spammers, for they shall inherit the Internet.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Ok, got the reply.  Was another account on the server abusing things.
> 
> ...



Only if you nicked the blade a few times before inserting it!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Ok.... (grabs dremil and makes it nice n dull....)  So it'll hurt more!

:mp5: SPAM


----------

